# Soundeffekte "DerBauer" like



## bandolero (9. November 2007)

Moin zusammen,
einleitend will ich erwähnt haben, dass ihr eine sehr geniale Seite augezogen habt.
Endlich findet man im Netz auch Videos zu einigen Problemen oder ebnet gar den Weg für einen Anfänger, sich näher mit einer Materie zu beschäftigen.

Nun zum Thread:
Habe viel über die Seite "DerBauer" gelesen und diese auch selbst durchforstet.
Die Grafik ist der Hammer aber so noch viel genialer ist, ist der Sound.
Diese Art von Effekten wurden auch schon unter Doom 4 verwendet.
Halt dieses düstere und elektronsiche...einfach geil!

Welche mittel und wege gibt es solche Soundeffekte zu erstellen?

Vielen Dank an euch im voraus.

Gruß


----------



## The_Maegges (9. November 2007)

"Eigentlich" recht einfach:
Synthesizer und Soundlibraries, mehr steckt da nicht dahinter.
Um dir das jetzt aber genau zu erklären müsste ich erstmal ein ellenlanges Tutorial über Synthese und Audiobearbeitung schreiben, leider fehlt mir da etwas die Zeit für.

Könntest du mal einen spezifischen Sound raussuchen, dann kann ich dir eventuell beschreiben, wie man den macht.


----------



## bandolero (12. November 2007)

Moin, sorry für meine verspätete Antwort.
Werde heute Abend mal ein Sample zuschneiden und ins Netz stellen.
Melde mich dann heute Abend nochmal.

Gruß

PS: Vielen Dank für deine Antwort und deine Bereitschaft zu helfen.


----------



## shibbymato (3. Dezember 2007)

das würde mich auch sehr  interessieren!
ich war schon immer von derBauer soundFXs fasziniert und würde alles geben um auch so megastarke sounds herbei zu zaubern! die 3D-technik und flash kann ich bereits, aber mit sound-fx fehlt mir jene erfahrung!!

#bitte bitte erklär mal jemand wie man sowas macht, mit welcher software man synti nachemulieren kann etc!

dankeeeee


----------



## The_Maegges (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich schau mal, ob ich in den nächsten Tagen die Zeit finde, euch das irgendwie brauchbar zu erklären.
Was Synths angeht:
Es gibt viele gute Synths im VST Format, darunter auch sehr viele umsonst.
Allerdings braucht man dafür auch eine Software, die VST Instrumente laden kann (z.B. Cubase).


----------



## shibbymato (4. Dezember 2007)

das wäre spitzenmäßig


----------

